# LSU vs. Florida



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2010)

Well it's that time of the year again fellas.

The gators just took a horrific beat-down at the hands of the bammers and we have Les Miles. That being said, I don't even know what to expect from this game.

Thoughts?


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 3, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Well it's that time of the year again fellas.
> 
> The gators just took a horrific beat-down at the hands of the bammers and we have Les Miles. That being said, I don't even know what to expect from this game.
> 
> Thoughts?



I expect the Gators to show up looking for redemption next week.

It could get ugly for the corndogs.....



Then again, who can predict when "Lucky Les" shows up with that 4 leaf clover in his "nether regions" as SHG says..............

Should be fun to watch tho.......


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> I expect the Gators to show up looking for redemption next week.
> 
> It could get ugly for the corndogs.....
> 
> ...



Les will be watching all of the episodes of "Swamp People" this week so he can pick up for few tips on gator hunting.


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 3, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Les will be watching all of the episodes of "Swamp People" this week so he can pick up for few tips on *trying not to get swallered by da Gators.*




Fixt for ya Comeaux...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry Comeaux,
the corndogs go to the swamp and get skewered, battered, and fried. Despite the hiring of Flava Flave to manage clock time, Les finds a way to implode and then blame it on his QB.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry Comeaux,
> the corndogs go to the swamp and get skewered, battered, and fried. Despite the hiring of Flava Flave to manage clock time, Les finds a way to implode and then blame it on his QB.



What QB?


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 3, 2010)

You cant beat the Horse shoe.  LOL

Dude has 100 lives.  Unreal some of the games he has lucked out.

Come on Gata's


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 3, 2010)

Chomp Chomp


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2010)

Les is one lucky son of a gun now isn't he? 

I would like to see LSU win of course, but I think I got served a big ol' plate of reality last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2010)

Miles has escaped with another.  As a matter of history he has to be the worst last minute time management coach.  Can't he learn from his own mistakes?  guess not.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Chomp Chomp




What are you chomping about bammer? Your team's whipping will be coming in about a month.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> What are you chomping about bammer? Your team's whipping will be coming in about a month.



You should try to watch Les Miles post game interview. It is the most disjointed, rambling, incoherent babble i've seen in a while. I could only take about 3 minutes of it.


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 3, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> What are you chomping about bammer? Your team's whipping will be coming in about a month.


 

Alright good buddy


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> You should try to watch Les Miles post game interview. It is the most disjointed, rambling, incoherent babble i've seen in a while. I could only take about 3 minutes of it.



Like I said earlier, he'll be unleashing his new "Befuddlement Offense" on the gators this week. It's all part of the plan Robert.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Alright good buddy



Good buddy???  Did you seriously just say that to me? Shut off your tv, stop watching Smokey and the Bandit reruns, and throw your cb radio away. Times are a changing Blue Iron. 

10-4 CornDog out!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 3, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Like I said earlier, he'll be unleashing his new "Befuddlement Offense" on the gators this week. It's all part of the plan Robert.



I'm sure LSU's plan will be much more complex than  Florida's. I expect them to just beat you to death the old fashioned way.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm sure LSU's plan will be much more complex than  Florida's. I expect them to just beat you to death the old fashioned way.



We're bringing some them Swamp People guys along for backup. If things start getting rough then they go in on defense.


----------



## centerc (Oct 3, 2010)

Last night the announcer said about the Fl qb" he is not as good as Tebow"
Duh


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 3, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Good buddy??? Did you seriously just say that to me? Shut off your tv, stop watching Smokey and the Bandit reruns, and throw your cb radio away. Times are a changing Blue Iron.
> 
> 10-4 CornDog out!


 



Let me try to say it a way you can understand, more Milesish

"Ummm, yeah, good, yea.....yes, ummm.....errrrr....playe.....we....cloc.....time.....yes! ohhh....."


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 3, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Well it's that time of the year again fellas.
> 
> The gators just took a horrific beat-down at the hands of the bammers and we have Les Miles. That being said, I don't even know what to expect from this game.
> 
> Thoughts?


 

Florduh's gonna stomp a mud puddle in LSWho's hiney..


----------



## Luckybuck (Oct 3, 2010)

Let me say I am a LSU fan, but Les Miles seems to choke every time he is in a clock management situation.  After what I thought was the last play with complete turmoil on the field, I threw the remote at the TV and turned it off.  Only during the halftime show of Ala and Fl did I learn that LSU won do to a penalty on Tn and got to run another play.  Les is using up all of his 9 lives quickly.  As to interviews, he always stumbles and bumbles.  Give me Sabin back at LSU.


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 3, 2010)

Luckybuck said:


> Give me Sabin back at LSU.


 
Is that Saban's cousin or something?


----------



## ACguy (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't think LSU has enough luck left to beat UF this week.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 3, 2010)

We'll see how a young Gators team handles a "gut check" time.
They need to focus on getting to a Bama rematch, and everyone else in the SEC is a stumbling block to that goal.


----------



## jdgator (Oct 3, 2010)

I got the chomp-chomps in a close game. I doubt they cover the spread. Florida will be licking their wounds and Meyer will have a head case for a week or so after bama.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2010)

I hoping that Lucky Les pulls out a close win.


----------



## DBM78 (Oct 3, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Les is one lucky son of a gun now isn't he?
> 
> I would like to see LSU win of course, but I think I got served a big ol' plate of reality last night.



I remember you telling me before the Tenn how great Les Miles was and for me to worry about Richt. You care to change your mind now. Les Miles is the worst coach in the SEC. Miles holds that position and and is not even close. Houston Nutt is a better coach than "the Hat"


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> I remember you telling me before the Tenn how great Les Miles was and for me to worry about Richt. You care to change your mind now. Les Miles is the worst coach in the SEC. Miles holds that position and and is not even close. Houston Nutt is a better coach than "the Hat"



Nope. 

The facts are that Les Miles is 5-0 and Mark Richt is 1-4.

No matter your opinion, your coach is the topic of many "fire the coach" threads on this and many other boards. 

Les is just a blooming idiot that keeps finding ways to win. And that's alright with me.


----------



## Blue Iron (Oct 3, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Les is just a blooming idiot that keeps finding ways to win. And that's alright with me.


----------



## Otis (Oct 4, 2010)

Not even going to be close. Gaytors by 21.


----------



## REEFD (Oct 4, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> What are you chomping about bammer? Your team's whipping will be coming in about a month.



You might want to consider Rehab!!!!


----------



## gin house (Oct 4, 2010)

lsu has a great d, no offense. florida has a decent offense and a good d.  i think florida pulls it out but its sloppy and close.  both programs are down reguardless of eithers records. IMO


----------



## SGaither (Oct 4, 2010)

I bet LSU would like Bo Pelini back, at least he seems to know how to manage a game and bring a program back with what seems to be lesser talent.  TN got whipped by the refs all day and Dooley and his young coaching staff didn't help themselves either.  The players did their part the best they could.  A bogus pass interference in the end zone and then the LSU player who ripped his helmet off on the field of play at the end of regulation but the ref conveniently missed that one.  Should of been off setting penalties, game over Vols win but shoulda, coulda, woulda.  Vols face the hungry Dawgs from Athens this weekend.  The dawgs are favored by 11 maybe Dooley gets his first conference win this week in his old backyard?


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think everyone tunes in just to see what Less does. He is like Mr. Bean with a head set. I think the hats luck runs out big time against an angry UF team.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 4, 2010)

LSU is 4-6 against Florida this past decade. It's usually a hard hitting game with both teams giving it their all. I think LSU has chance to win the game with our defense, Ridley continues to run well, and if Lee can throw the ball without a few interceptions.

BTW - Lucky Les is bringing his lucky rabbits foot to Gainesville.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 4, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> fortunately for us our secondary is our only strength right now. The only way he doesnt get picked is if he doesnt try and throw the ball. Ridley is good though. Like all our games lately i think it will be a real hard hitter like you said. Don't know what to think will happen. Just want our coach to make a decision to what kind of offense we're gonna run with Brantley.



Keep handing it to Ridley to establish the run, throw some screens (because those seemed to work well last week), and the occasional long ball and maybe....just maybe we can get the offense clicking enough to pull out a win in the swamp.

Either way, it'll be a great game. LSU-Florida is one of my favorite games each year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Keep handing it to Ridley to establish the run, throw some screens (because those seemed to work well last week), and the occasional long ball and maybe....just maybe we can get the offense clicking enough to pull out a win in the swamp.
> 
> Either way, it'll be a great game. LSU-Florida is one of my favorite games each year.


 
Florida actually has a defense. This game will not be a 10RC / LSWho repeat.

I pick Florduh by 10...


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 4, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> mine too actually cause they are usually so dog gone competitive. Hate death valley though...been there once.



Death Valley ain't that bad... 

we have good corn dogs though.


----------



## DBM78 (Oct 4, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Nope.
> 
> The facts are that Les Miles is 5-0 and Mark Richt is 1-4.
> 
> ...



I don't think LSU will get rid of Miles till 2012 because if they fire him before then LSU will have to stroke him a check for about $15 million. So blame LSU and Michigan for getting stuck with that clown with a huge buyout. LSU hasn't been the same since Bo Pelini left anyway.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 5, 2010)

I see an end to Les's luck.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 5, 2010)

LSU has a stout defense.  Florida is still not clicking on offense.  I dont see a lot of points being scored in this game.  I want Florida to win obviously and picked them to win in our picks but LSU just has a way of winning close games.  Especially low scoring games.

LSU has a idiot at the controls but they are very dangerous..

Defense rules.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 5, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> LSU has a stout defense.  Florida is still not clicking on offense.  I dont see a lot of points being scored in this game.  I want Florida to win obviously and picked them to win in our picks but LSU just has a way of winning close games.  Especially low scoring games.
> 
> LSU has a idiot at the controls but they are very dangerous..
> 
> Defense rules.



Anyone know how good the Florida O-line is? I'm hoping the LSU D can get to Brantley and rattle his cage often.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 5, 2010)

After playing Bama's D and their running game, LSU isn't going to show UF anything any better.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 7, 2010)

LSU is a 6.5 to 7 point underdog against Florida.

Gonna be a good game to watch.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 7, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Nope.
> 
> The facts are that Les Miles is 5-0 and Mark Richt is 1-4.
> 
> ...



Don't act like the cajun boards aren't full of the same about Les. Bring back Saban!


----------



## chadair (Oct 7, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> LSU is a 6.5 to 7 point underdog against Florida.
> 
> Gonna be a good game to watch.



I'll give u LSU and that 7 for lunch at Boodros next friday!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 7, 2010)

chadair said:


> I'll give u LSU and that 7 for lunch at Boodros next friday!!



I'll let you know on Sunday morning.


----------



## chadair (Oct 7, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> I'll let you know on Sunday morning.



your heart cant keep pumpin chickenpoop all your life


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 8, 2010)

Perhaps it's time to post your phone number on the Tiger boards and tell 'em it's Brantley's.


----------



## chadair (Oct 8, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Perhaps it's time to post your phone number on the Tiger boards and tell 'em it's Brantley's.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 8, 2010)

Ok Stacy, I'll take LSU and 10 for lunch at Boudreaux's. 

Lucky Les better come through for me on this one.


----------



## gin house (Oct 8, 2010)

35-14 florida wins, como, aint no offense, d cant pullem out every game.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 8, 2010)

gin house said:


> 35-14 florida wins, como, aint no offense, d cant pullem out every game.



I think it will be a lower scoring game than that myself. And you're right... the LSU defense and special teams can't continue to win games now that we have reached the meat of our conference schedule. Hopefully the dual QB system will generate some sort of offensive scoring. At this point, these two QBs are all that LSU has.


----------



## gin house (Oct 8, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> I think it will be a lower scoring game than that myself. And you're right... the LSU defense and special teams can't continue to win games now that we have reached the meat of our conference schedule. Hopefully the dual QB system will generate some sort of offensive scoring. At this point, these two QBs are all that LSU has.



  yep,  im not much on stats but espn said ridley was the best back in the sec right now???  thats over ingram also  id let jefferson and lee sit on the bench and try the wildcat all night long with ridley and hope my d can score a few also but i think florida with a good d, and an average offense will take care of lsu.   como, if lsu wins you wont have any smack talk on me, lsu and carolina will be down one.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 8, 2010)

Ridley is the leading rusher in the SEC and was the SEC Offensive player of the week this past week. He's a beast! 

SEC rushing leaders 

Player Cl G Att. Yards Avg. TD Long Avg/G 
1. Stevan Ridley-LSU JR 5 97 557 5.7 4 65 111.4 
2. Derrick Locke-UK SR 5 103 543 5.3 7 56 108.6 
3. Brandon Bolden-UM JR 5 76 518 6.8 5 71 103.6 
4. Cameron Newton-AUB JR 5 76 474 6.2 5 71 94.8 
5. M. Lattimore-SC FR 4 84 366 4.4 6 28 91.5 
6. Tauren Poole-UT JR 5 80 427 5.3 4 39 85.4 
7. Trent Richardson-ALA SO 5 57 419 7.4 4 53 83.8 
8. Jeff Demps-UF JR 5 64 414 6.5 2 72 82.8 
9. Onterio McCalebb-AUB SO 5 42 336 8.0 2 50 67.2 
10. Michael Dyer-AUB FR 5 69 334 4.8 2 23 66.8


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

Heading over to JD's for a bit. I'll catch up with you Gator fans near game time. 

Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## schleylures (Oct 9, 2010)

After the Ga. Tenn, game I think it is going to be a long night for LSU. Gators win going away.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

Time for the gators to lose another one.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

That SC-Bama game got me all pumped up. Ready for LSU-Florida game. Time for a brawl in the swamp. Good luck gators.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 9, 2010)

Here we go. Should be a hard-fought low scoring defensive struggle....my 2 cents.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 9, 2010)

Tigers draw first blood. If Jefferson keeps throwing like he is, he's not going to be "moving on up"....


----------



## chadair (Oct 9, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> That SC-Bama game got me all pumped up. Ready for LSU-Florida game. Time for a brawl in the swamp. Good luck gators.



no luck needed! u just dont spend my lunch money for friday on alcohol tonite


----------



## duckbill (Oct 9, 2010)

If Meyers would let Brantley throw the ball despite Adazio, we might do something.


----------



## duckbill (Oct 9, 2010)

Sloppy Sloppy start!  You can tell that we are completely unsettled on offense.  Frustrating to watch.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 9, 2010)

duckbill said:


> Sloppy Sloppy start!  You can tell that we are completely unsettled on offense.  Frustrating to watch.



Neither Fl nor LSU has much of an offense...that's why you should be sweating meeting up with USCe.


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2010)

if jefferson stays in the game i dont know if lsu has a chance then again florida Offense doesnt look good either.  time will tell whats gonna happen.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2010)

I predict UF wins this game! Les Miles is stupid and his luck will run out tonight!


----------



## fireman1501 (Oct 9, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Time for the gators to lose another one.



maybe


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2010)

im pullin for lsu, that sounded horrible and i hope i dont say it anymore but my chickens need the help.  goex tiger, lol,  i didnt spell that right did i como? lol.


----------



## duckbill (Oct 9, 2010)

Les Miles is so stupid he applauds stupidity!

But he's got to be the luckiest idiot in the world.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 9, 2010)

duckbill said:


> Les Miles is so stupid he applauds stupidity!
> 
> But he's got to be the luckiest idiot in the world.



He embraces stupidity...


----------



## duckbill (Oct 9, 2010)

Stinkin' pathetic!!!!


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 9, 2010)

Safety Clearly.


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 9, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> we're a bad bad team



Absolutely. The offense is inept and the defense can't stop the run.


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 9, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Absolutely. The offense is inept and the defense can't stop the run.




Hey!!  We suck less than Georgia.......


----------



## chadair (Oct 9, 2010)

nice too know our OC is the the OL coach!! those pansies are gettin man handled up front!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 9, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> inept may be putting it lightly mike...



yeah, I heard that. If not for LSU's 2 turnovers, we get shut out in the first half.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2010)

Brantley needs to get rid of the ball quicker. When he throws on time it's positive yards....when he holds onto it bad things happen. Brantley needs to improve alot or the Nation will be waiting for the Driskel era to start.
I think we also miss Charlie Strong quite a bit.


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 9, 2010)

chadair said:


> no luck needed! u just dont spend my lunch money for friday on alcohol tonite



You might get to use that money yet.........


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

duckbill said:


> Les Miles is so stupid he applauds stupidity!
> 
> But he's got to be the luckiest idiot in the world.





BubbaGanoosh said:


> He embraces stupidity...



Like I've said before... I'll take 6-0 and a stupid win over a smart loss any day of the week! 

Pretty bad when a stupid coach like Miles is out coaching the Urban Myth


----------



## chadair (Oct 9, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> You might get to use that money yet.........



and I gave como 10 points


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 9, 2010)

Come on Florida...I picked you to win....now get it together.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Ok Stacy, I'll take LSU and 10 for lunch at Boudreaux's.





chadair said:


> no luck needed! u just dont spend my lunch money for friday on alcohol tonite



At this point it looks like YOU'RE buying lunch Stacy. 

20-14 Tigers leading


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 9, 2010)

What happened to that Florida player that scored 6 touchdowns the other week? Put him in...


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 9, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> he scored already tonight. and has run the last 2 plays.



Good, tell them to keep giving HIM the ball...


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 9, 2010)

OMG - Did we just miss two (2) dos field goals in a row??? No way.


----------



## duckbill (Oct 9, 2010)

It's official!!!!!!!! I am absolutely disgusted with Gator ball.  Everything sucks


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 9, 2010)

Ya'll need to practise some more or ya'll might just lose to the likes of UGA and such....


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow! Two FG whiffs in a row. 

Nice kicking gators


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Wow! Two FG whiffs in a row.
> 
> Nice kicking gators



The regular kicker is hurt and the punter is doing the FGs.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 9, 2010)

bullgator said:


> The regular kicker is hurt and the punter is doing the FGs.



Why didn't you pass along that information b4 I picked you guys to win?


----------



## duckbill (Oct 9, 2010)

The missed field goals aren't the problem.  It's the rest of the MESS on the field.


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 9, 2010)

bullgator said:


> The regular kicker is hurt and the punter is doing the FGs.




The snap didn't help much


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 9, 2010)

All that and it's still a 6 point game


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

Almost the 4th qtr... ol' Les is gonna try and give you guys the game. Just watch


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> have i mentioned how bad we are???



You've been hanging around those Georgia fans too much lately Gatorb. 

Nice interception though. We'll take that one.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 9, 2010)

What's that....the 4th pass tipped at the line?. Dang, give me Tebow's horrible throwing motion anytime.


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2010)

i hope florida is still playin like this when we play em. lol.   im gonna puke again..........goex tigers . lol


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

LSU needs to punch this one in. 

The game is actually going better than I thought for my Tigers. 

Just hoping Lucky Les doesn't do something stupid to give the game away.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

Touchdown Tigers!!! 

But the two point conversion attempt sucked.


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 9, 2010)

What a crazy day in the SEC......

Kentucky and Auburn are tied up late in the game
S Carolina whips Alabama
Georgia plays their best game of the year
LSU and Florida are gonna put up 50 points


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> What a crazy day in the SEC......
> 
> Kentucky and Auburn are tied up late in the game
> S Carolina whips Alabama
> ...



As Les Miles said last week: "Just another day in the SEC" 

BTW - Nice kick return by Florida for the score


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 9, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> As Les Miles said last week: "Just another day in the SEC"
> 
> BTW - Nice kick return by Florida for the score




You probably need to limit quoting "the mad hatter"
Folks are gonna start wondering about you.......


----------



## duckbill (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm having flashbacks from the "Zook years"


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

Les is trying to give it away now 

Lot's of time left though.


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 9, 2010)

Sure can't leave early on this one....


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 9, 2010)

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

We got ourselves a ballgame fellas


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 9, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> We got ourselves a ballgame fellas




I was lookin for less of a ballgame, hard on my blood pressure.


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 9, 2010)

LSU voodoo.............


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

Fake FG play under review. Where's that lucky rabbit's foot icon?


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 9, 2010)

Is Les gonna do it again? Les has sold his soul!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 9, 2010)

We gonna see if ole Les still has that horseshoe stuck up his rear.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 9, 2010)

Omg


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 9, 2010)

No way this is happening!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 9, 2010)

Nooooooo waaaayyyyyy


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

Holy Smokes!!! Lucky Les strikes again.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Oct 9, 2010)

Insanity!


----------



## gin house (Oct 9, 2010)

thank you lsu............the race is on in the east. COMO, lsu fooled me again man, im glad they did


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 9, 2010)

TD LSU! OMG what a come from behind win!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 9, 2010)

Great game..........


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

Well... I guess that should prove some of the haters wrong. LSU is better than we all thought. 

Tigers win 33-29! Good game Gators! 

Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Oct 9, 2010)

Les Miles is a genius


----------



## DeWalt (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing..........good game Tigers


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 9, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> Les Miles is a genius



Don't know about that...... but he sure has that horseshoe buried.......


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 9, 2010)

That game brought me right to the edge of my seat. MAN!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

*Today was another amazing day of great SEC football*

Another great LSU - Florida game. Like I said before, I look forward to this series every year. This year was no different, another exciting finish. Glad LSU got the win but I am sorry that my Gator friends took another loss. Good game Gators!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2010)

Good game Les Miles is the Bobby Cox of college football.


----------



## Laman (Oct 9, 2010)

I am going to have to eat my words on this one, the offense did finally show up with an effort that actually delivered when I thought based on the previous two games we would be skunked.  You have to admit these guys never quit.

Good game Gators, tough to lose in the Swamp.

Next week I believe I'll watch only the last minute of the game, that will be easier on the heart!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2010)

UF is just plain not that good and neither is LSU. LSU is living on the edge but it won't last. This was a mistake filled game. UF had it won. How can they not be ready for a fake fg is rediculous. LSU should have lost to UT and UT is one of the worst teams in FBS.


----------



## PharmD (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow.. Refs, thats all I can say.  Good Game.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> UF is just plain not that good and neither is LSU. LSU is living on the edge but it won't last. This was a mistake filled game. UF had it won. How can they not be ready for a fake fg is rediculous. LSU should have lost to UT and UT is one of the worst teams in FBS.



Hush snooker,

You're still mad about the last time LSU faced your Buckeyes. 

Remember that 38-24 whipping that the Tigers gave Ohio State three years ago to win their second BCS title in 4 years? 

You may go now...


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2010)

PharmD said:


> Wow.. Refs, thats all I can say.  Good Game.



Do you mean that safety that they didn't call when LSU sacked Brantley in the endzone?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 9, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Hush snooker,
> 
> You're still mad about the last time LSU faced your Buckeyes.
> 
> ...



I do remember Beanie running all over LSU and doing some rediculous stiff arming. But, I do remember losing though.

Has nothing to do with this year though. Enjoy it because Bama is going to spank LSU here shortly. You know it and I know it.


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 10, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> UF is just plain not that good and neither is LSU. LSU is living on the edge but it won't last. This was a mistake filled game. UF had it won. How can they not be ready for a fake fg is rediculous. LSU should have lost to UT and UT is one of the worst teams in FBS.



Even I was yelling fake at the TV, but I still think it was a forward pass.

Bottom line, though, is we stink on both sides of the ball.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 10, 2010)

Comeaux said:


> Do you mean that safety that they didn't call when LSU sacked Brantley in the endzone?



Couldn't believe that one.  That wasn't even close.  How'd they miss that?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 10, 2010)

BubbaGanoosh said:


> Les Miles is a genius



I thought that was a pretty easy decision, and he is very lucky.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 10, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> I do remember Beanie running all over LSU and doing some rediculous stiff arming. But, I do remember losing though.
> 
> Has nothing to do with this year though. Enjoy it because Bama is going to spank LSU here shortly. You know it and I know it.



You worry about Wisconsin and the rest of your cupcake schedule and I'll worry about Bama and the rest of the big boys in the SEC. 

Hopefully the buckeyes win out and face another SEC team in the BCS title game. Of course, we all know how that will end now don't we?


----------



## waterdogs (Oct 10, 2010)

Les pulls thru again. Fl. should have known it was going to be a fake. I told my wife it was going to happen. when the coach said something to the holder, the holder said something to the kicker, they should have know it was going to happen. Even on the 1st pass to the inzone, the defender had his left arm around the neck of the receiver, and nothing was called.  hats off to LSU. good game in all. GEAUX TIGERS....


----------



## Hogtown (Oct 10, 2010)

A hard fought and exciting game. My Gators are disappointing this year.  If they don't quickly improve in all parts of the game they'll lose at least 2 more games this year - maybe more.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 10, 2010)

What was up with those Orange uniforms? Meyer trying to copy Richt and his blackout?


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 10, 2010)

Geaux tigers!


----------



## ACguy (Oct 10, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Even I was yelling fake at the TV, but I still think it was a forward pass.
> 
> Bottom line, though, is we stink on both sides of the ball.



LSU kinda gave it away when they called a timeout before the kick. I could not believe we were not ready for the fake. That play summed up the game perfectly .


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 10, 2010)

Against Florida, LSU actually gained 385 total offensive yards over Bama's 273 from last week. 

While holding the Gators to 243 yards versus 281 against the Tide. 

That being said, I think the LSU will match up very well against the Bammers if our defense can keep playing good ball.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 11, 2010)

ChadAir and myself are going to meet for lunch at Boudreaux's in Duluth this Thursday or Friday if any of you sports forum guys want to join us. Details to follow.

http://www.boudreauxscajun.com/


----------

